# Heat & Glo SL-550TRS-D DV w/IPI Zero Clearance Propane Fireplace optimal Variable Blower Setting??



## Don2222 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello

We have a fairly new Heat & Glo SL-550TRS-D DV w/IPI Zero Clearance Propane Fireplace.
Fireplace  http://www.grillandhearth.com/details/Fireplaces/Direct_Vent/Heat-N-Glo/6094940070.html

The fireplace is on the outside of wall in the living room in the top level of our split entry house. The room is 14 x 17 with the bedrooms down the hall.

We have the optional convection blower to heat this space efficiently. I set the blower variable speed control to approx 3/4 on. The blower sensor was mounted under the firebox in the place specified by the installation manual.

At this setting when the fireplace is turned on, the convection air output temperature above the firebox rises from room temp to 239 degrees, the blower turns on. The blower reduces the output temperature down to 120 - 122 degrees where it stays and warms the room.

This temperature is being measured by a Maverick ET-7 Remote 2 sensor Barbecue Digital Thermometer.
Thermometer  http://www.partshelf.com/maet7.html

*So my question -  Is this the optimum blower speed setting at "3/4 on" good enough to efficiently warm the top level of the split??*


----------



## hongyanzhen (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you think shanghai escort service providing elite shanghai massage and Trailer parts such as air brake chambers.Our online kitchen cabinets wholesale store has a huge selection of discount kitchen and Bathroom Cabinet Bathroom Cabinet at wholesale prices.louis vuitton There are thousands of gucci 2010 on sale on our website , louis vuitton handbags, gucci or purses, replica bags outlet, cheap watches,


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 22, 2010)

So my question -  Is this the optimum blower speed setting at "3/4 on" good enough to efficiently warm the top level of the split??

*Only YOU can answer that. I can't. You're in your house. I'm in Averill Park, NY*


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello Bob

Thanks for your reply. It seems to work well. Also the post purge is good too. By post purge I mean after the fireplace fire is shut off, the blower keeps going until all the heat has been dumped into the room. This term Post Purge comes from the Tekmar Control (Outdoor Reset) manual where after a heating zone on the boiler is finished heating the residual boiler heat is dumped into the water zone that contains the Indirect Water Tank. I also created my own pellet stove Post Purge feature in the basement with a fan in the duct work for two upstairs floor registers and a doorway fan in the stairwell. The fans are connected to the cooling contacts on a Honeywell line voltage thermostat set to 74 degrees F. So when air above the pellet stove is over 74 the fans come on. This post purge feature works after the pellet stove shuts down and the residual heat in the basement air is dumped upstairs where we still need it  LOL The new high tech heat saving term "Post Purge" !!


----------

